# mucosa erythematous?



## BFAITHFUL (Jun 10, 2011)

I have an op report for an endoscopy with the following diagnosis:

Esophagitis, Hiatus hernia, Mild gastritis & The mucosa appeared non-erosive and erythematous?

So I came up with 530.11, 553.3, 535.10 (bcuz path. report states chronic gastritis) and 569.89 for the mucosa erythematous, but not sure about this one?

Thanks!


----------



## preserene (Jun 10, 2011)

? diagnosis does not exist in our coding lists.
You would have to clarify with the Physician for an alternative diagnosis if you want to report that situation. (instead of ? erythematosis)


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Jun 10, 2011)

what if path report states "Alcian blue stain for intestinal type mucin is positive" focal intestinal metaplasia is present & Small bowel mucosa with mild non specific chronic inflammatio?

Thanks for your response!


----------



## preserene (Jun 10, 2011)

Metaplasia if documented , then it can not be labeled as 'benign condition for sure'.
It is not a Ca in situ also (too early to say that and has to have some more criteria. I would lean on for uncertain behavior or  unspecified  nature. 
Intestinal metaplasia is a known risk factor for developing Cancer.
Metaplasia is different an dmore to be viewed than erythematous lesion.
So clarify with the doctor if the path report is as METAPLASIA as to where to fix it in the noeplasm.
Metaplasia, dysplasia  are considered  precanceraous situation.
I hope this helps.
Thank you


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Jun 10, 2011)

yes.... that's just hard to do with you code for an ASC and can't really reach out to the physicians for other reasons as well....

Also Im new to Gastro....so then we should code using path. results as well right?


----------



## preserene (Jun 10, 2011)

then i would like to go for 239 series  Digestive system. 290.0
 thanks


----------

